# ONE YEAR OLD ALDABRA



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Greg:

Welcome back!! 

That's a lot of growth for just one year.


----------



## Livingstone (Feb 12, 2011)

Good to see you back on. Very healthy lookin baby.


----------



## Isa (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome back 
You little baby is gorgeous!


----------



## terryo (Feb 12, 2011)

Great picture Greg. We're lucky to have you (and your pictures) back.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty baby!! (And welcome back, I'm so glad to see you posting again!)


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome back, Greg (should've said this earlier). Your juvie aldabra is absolutely gorgeous!


----------

